# Dropped my motor - did I hurt it?



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I just posted in Woody's thread about whether or not welding could pull the frame out of round, and figured I would ask about what I did.

We were loading my motor on a truck to take it to the shop where the Inhaler is now. The plan was a spud bar through chains bolted to each end of the motor, and me and another guy lifting it up into the truck. There was some oil on my garage floor and he slipped in it just as we were getting the motor up to bed height - about 18 inches. He went airborne and hit the floor and, of course, the motor went down too.

There are no marks on the motor, none on the floor, it turns just like it did beforehand, and there is no sound of anything touching or grinding inside as it turns.

Think I hurt it? I'm going to hook 12 volts up to it soon to make sure, but my curiousity was peaked reading Woody's thread.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I just posted in Woody's thread about whether or not welding could pull the frame out of round, and figured I would ask about what I did.
> 
> We were loading my motor on a truck to take it to the shop where the Inhaler is now. The plan was a spud bar through chains bolted to each end of the motor, and me and another guy lifting it up into the truck. There was some oil on my garage floor and he slipped in it just as we were getting the motor up to bed height - about 18 inches. He went airborne and hit the floor and, of course, the motor went down too.
> 
> ...


If no loose parts inside or out-of-balance or noise when running at 12V, it probably came thru the ordeal better than your friend


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> If no loose parts inside or out-of-balance or noise when running at 12V, it probably came thru the ordeal better than your friend


Thanks Major.  When I saw him go horizontal and then drop I turned instantly to make sure he was okay. From the slippery concrete floor he asked if the motor was okay! I was like screw the [email protected]%$ motor, are you okay?! Are you sure you're okay, over and over... We got it on the truck on the second "pull", and safely to the shop. We used the forklift to get it off the truck and to the studio space where the Inhaler is.  Nice little electric forklift too - probably has a nice little 7 or 8 inch motor...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't start coveting the forklift! It'll know you only want it for its motors. 

The guy is lucky the motor didn't land on him, that would have hurt.

I'd second that if it sounds ok on 12v, with no vibration, then it should be ok. The risk would be if it landed on its terminals or damaged the brush ring or CE.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> Don't start coveting the forklift! It'll know you only want it for its motors...


Shhh!  Think they'd notice? 




Woodsmith said:


> ...The guy is lucky the motor didn't land on him, that would have hurt...


I know. He seemed to have cleared everything dangerous. From what I can remember he fell on dry concrete, behind the oil spot, and didn't even have any dirty marks on his clothes. I remember seeing him pretty much horizontal, then hitting the floor, almost cartoon-style. The motor went straight down. The point of the spud bar was to get us away from it, and increase our leverage - that part worked well.




Woodsmith said:


> ...I'd second that if it sounds ok on 12v, with no vibration, then it should be ok. The risk would be if it landed on its terminals or damaged the brush ring or CE.


I've got a lot on my plate right now, but will do the 12v test and report the results here, eventually. If I did hurt it, I'll just find another. It's not like we dropped a brand new Netgains Warp 11HV, so I'm not really concerned - more curious.

Thanks for the feedback guys. I didn't know if the advice would be spin it and see, or don't spin it until you do such and such...


----------

